# Erection problems during pct



## hussbey (Oct 4, 2020)

Advice is appreciated.

this is not going as smoothly as I thought it would. I began my pct 2 weeks after last pin, it was

75 clomid / 40 nolva for 10 days
Began experiencing side effects- moody and agitated
dropped the clomid To 25 mg and nolva to 10 mg Every other day for the next 10 days. 
the first day or two I did this, I experienced low libido and my first time experiencing having difficulty with erections.

a day or two later.... I was able to get an erection at 75-80% of what would be considered my “normal” erection.... now today, I had a hard time getting an erection.... I went to the gym and was able to get an erection although it wasn’t a strong one.

i just got my hands on some n2generate ES today and took my first dose today.

can anyone help me figure out my pct? I have been running pct for 3 weeks... going into my 4th week. Idk what the **** is going on... trying not to panic but it’s difficult not to....

I genuinely don’t know if I’ll ever run aas again. What’s the point of looking good if My dick stops working as a result....

if anyone can help me fix this... it would be greatly appreciated.... should I up the clomid to 50 and nolva to 20 Everyday? 

should I just keep doing what I’m doing and give it time?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Oct 4, 2020)

Don't know anyone tht would have an erection problem if you're involved w whts on your avatar?
Try 5-10 mg of Cialis!


----------



## hussbey (Oct 4, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Don't know anyone tht would have an erection problem if you're involved w whts on your avatar?
> Try 5-10 mg of Cialis!



lol I needed the laughs thank you. I ordered it but now I have to wait probably 3 weeks to get it. My ****in dick doesn’t work this is great


----------



## Grinch (Oct 4, 2020)

I think many would suggest bloodwork to find the issue but, I'm not a pro, I'm just trying to help. However, because your on pct, it could be like trying to hit a moving target. 
I can tell you that from my experience,  tanking your estrogen is a serious nightmare so be careful if you decide to throw more ai in your pct. 

I think quest diagnostics has a promo for 15% off through privatemdlabs. Try the E2 sensitive test if you're on a budget. Or a full comprehensive panel if you're able to afford it.


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2020)

hussbey said:


> ... I went to the gym and was able to get an erection although it wasn’t a strong one.



Hopefully the guys in the sauna weren't too disappointed. :32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 5, 2020)

fortunately for you & your boyfriend your stupid little boner will snap back to normal soon enough 

If you cant bare to have less than a perfect boner in the mean times, dont use anabolic steroids.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Oct 5, 2020)

quit being impatient


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Your body is going through quite a big change with the hormones levels dropping , and whatnot. Be patient, and give it time. 

Honestly, i wouldn't have wasted money on n2generate. Cialis will be what works. If it doesn't, you will most definitely need bloodwork to get a grasp of what's going on.


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 5, 2020)

You're gonna take some time from 10 days of overdosing shit. I'll never understand this mentality of severely overdosing SERMs on PCT. Why two of them? Dude, 5 yrs of total shutdown from TRT, ZERO sperm count and near no ability to have a test level otherwise. Couple weeks of 25mg clomid a day and I was back up and running, high-normal sperm count and test levels (just from the clomid) in the 600's. PCT is one of the area's where BroScience is still alive and kicking!


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2020)

why was you on trt for 5 years if your natural levels are that high after a few weeks mild dose clomid???



lfod14 said:


> You're gonna take some time from 10 days of overdosing shit. I'll never understand this mentality of severely overdosing SERMs on PCT. Why two of them? Dude, 5 yrs of total shutdown from TRT, ZERO sperm count and near no ability to have a test level otherwise. Couple weeks of 25mg clomid a day and I was back up and running, high-normal sperm count and test levels (just from the clomid) in the 600's. PCT is one of the area's where BroScience is still alive and kicking!


----------



## hussbey (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump said:


> why was you on trt for 5 years if your natural levels are that high after a few weeks mild dose clomid???



good question.... but he is the second person to recommend 25mg clomid alone for 2-4 weeks


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2020)

i not saying he wrong I don’t know anything about pct. I curious why anyone with good test levels would do 5 years trt



hussbey said:


> good question.... but he is the second person to recommend 25mg clomid alone for 2-4 weeks


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 5, 2020)

Be careful with clomid....it can seriously affect your mood and temperament.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 5, 2020)

Like mentioned keep the clomid at 25, that’s what the doctor would prescribe. And that’s just how the dice rolls when coming off. May take a bit longer for some to bounce back, just gotta be happy you did.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 14, 2020)

I have slight dick issues on my pct but I have cialis which helps. Sometimes rock hard sometimes 70%.
Running nolva only.


----------



## Trump (Oct 14, 2020)

booze must effect it too :32 (18):



FlyingPapaya said:


> I have slight dick issues on my pct but I have cialis which helps. Sometimes rock hard sometimes 70%.
> Running nolva only.


----------



## bvs (Oct 14, 2020)

Pct is for quitters haha 
Get viagra 50mg or cialis 20mg


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2020)

Two weeks after last pin is too early to start PCT.  You still had supraphysiological test levels... assuming you ran a moderate dose of cyp or something similar.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2020)

U want to start pct a month after your last pin. How do I know your clomid and nolva are real?


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 11, 2021)

Trump said:


> why was you on trt for 5 years if your natural levels are that high after a few weeks mild dose clomid???


Because withou the clomid they're in the 200's.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 12, 2021)

ive done a lot of cycles without pct

the boner will be back to rearing its ugly head soon

enjoy not being too horny while it lasts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

You shouldn’t have dropped the clomid to 25mg .. also hcg should have been used before the pct .a lot of people get fake pct drugs and then feel like shit quick after the test levels drop..


----------

